# My next challenge: I'm looking for a job!



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

If anyone knows of any opportunities or openings, please let me know.

Your help and support are truly appreciated. :icon_hailthee:


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Jobs suck, don't you have a fund or something :icon_smile_big:?! I would prefer to pursue my interests like equestrian and scuba diving instead of work :teacha:. But if your mind is made, hey who am I to stop you! :devil:


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

^^^^

I'm not a millionaire... :-(

I need a job with decent pay so I can support my son and put him thru college---he's a senior in H.S. this year.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

lovemeparis said:


> ^^^^
> 
> I'm not a millionaire... :-(
> 
> I need a job with decent pay so I can support my son and put him thru college---he's a senior in H.S. this year.


I hope you're not in the US, cuz there's definitely no jobs in this country.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

What kind of job are you looking for?


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

^^^^^

I have sales and customer service background, and business studies w/ systems practice degree and of course my book. 

I'm interested in International Relations... etc

I live in So. Cal, so yes it's in the U.S.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Indeed.com


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

Work is the curse of the drinking class.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

harvey_birdman said:


> Work is the curse of the drinking class.


Wasn't it the middle class :icon_scratch: :icon_smile_big:


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi you stated that you have sales and customer service experience.

The first thing to do is to do a search to see who the major agencies are in your area who is the market leader in this area. The paper old fashioned but it can work.

Second your CV is it up to date? Do you have current referees? 

If your after a job with a major chain or boutiques find call up the HR department have a chat best time is around 10am ( that's INMHO ) and have a chat about employment possibilities and ask see if they keep a casual register and if so email then your CV. 

Best of luck with it.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

have you thought about being a cashier?


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Howard said:


> have you thought about being a cashier?


That actually made me laugh out loud.....!


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Life is so tough*



ZachGranstrom said:


> Indeed.com


Thanks Zach, I'm looking into this site.

My last day at my current job was Friday, Oct 8, so I need to find one within this month. Really tough.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I tried working once and did not care for it!


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Andy said:


> I tried working once and did not care for it!


I concur with Andy's assessment. 
Unfortunately, I have continued working as a matter of habit. I have discovered I enjoy money and the things I can buy with it. Strangely, the more money I have, the more enjoyment I seem to be able to afford. The more I work, the more money I have... It appears to be an evil cycle.


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

See if you can get a copy of a book called Guerrilla Tactics in the Job Market. It's out of print, but your local library may have a copy.
The jist is that most people who are unemployed are embarrassed and kind of keep it a secret. The book suggests *telling* everyone, keep copies of your resume on you and push. Acting teachers tell students that if a director asks if they can sky dive and they've never even been on a plane, the answer is *of course-do it all the time.* Learn the details after you get the job. Be shameless but try to look unconcerned. 5mg of Valium before the interview helps.
On the subject of interviews, go on at least 2-3 a day. It increases your chance of success using a shotgun method, but also helps your interview skills. If you only go on one interview a week, that interview becomes too important and you tend to choke.
Take any job-even fast food and keep looking. There is something about having a job that makes you more attractive to other employers, much like being in a relationship, somehow makes you attractive to others.
Dress appropriately for the interview. If the boss has a moose head on the wall-lose the Pita button. 
Follow up on the interview and keep following up until you get the job or the SOB is dead.
Remember the unemployment rate (even with Obama) is something like 10%. What that means in a race with 100 people if your in the top 90 your still a winner. Are you telling me that out of 100 people you are in the bottom 10? Get a set.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

beherethen said:


> See if you can get a copy of a book called Guerrilla Tactics in the Job Market. It's out of print, but your local library may have a copy.
> The jist is that most people who are unemployed are embarrassed and kind of keep it a secret. The book suggests *telling* everyone, keep copies of your resume on you and push. Acting teachers tell students that if a director asks if they can sky dive and they've never even been on a plane, the answer is *of course-do it all the time.* Learn the details after you get the job. Be shameless but try to look unconcerned. 5mg of Valium before the interview helps.
> On the subject of interviews, go on at least 2-3 a day. It increases your chance of success using a shotgun method, but also helps your interview skills. If you only go on one interview a week, that interview becomes too important and you tend to choke.
> Take any job-even fast food and keep looking. There is something about having a job that makes you more attractive to other employers, much like being in a relationship, somehow makes you attractive to others.
> ...


Very motivating, but there's no jobs in the first place. Someone needs to create new jobs.


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

camorristi said:


> Very motivating, but there's no jobs in the first place. Someone needs to create new jobs.


I just did a search of West Lafayette, Ind and came up with all these jobs

https://www.google.com/search?q=wes...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

Some of these are probably BS, but some are real. If you want a job in West Lafayette, it doesn't seem impossible.


----------



## Cavebear58 (Jan 31, 2010)

Not sure if it's relevant, but check out my site - www.executive-post.info - and if I can help let me know. That's not a sales pitch - I'll be happy to if I can. Graham.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

beherethen said:


> I just did a search of West Lafayette, Ind and came up with all these jobs
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=wes...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
> 
> Some of these are probably BS, but some are real. If you want a job in West Lafayette, it doesn't seem impossible.


The first link says 844 jobs in W Lafayette, yeah right!


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

camorristi said:


> The first link says 844 jobs in W Lafayette, yeah right!


I think if you spent some time on those links you might find a job. It's Indiana not the Sudan. But let's say your premise that there are no jobs in your area is correct. I'd like to direct you to something Buckminster Fuller said about people

*We are not trees rooted to the ground. If there is no work in your area move!*

I'm paraphrasing as I can't find the correct quote, but this is pretty much what he said. Should upon rigorous self examination you find that you do have roots, then you may be a tree and not a person in which case the need for a job is academic. :icon_smile:


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*If you can help me now...*



Cavebear58 said:


> Not sure if it's relevant, but check out my site - - and *if I can help let me know*. That's not a sales pitch - I'll be happy to if I can. Graham.


Hi Graham,

I've visited your site and I would love to become one of your private clients, but as you know I don't have much money to spare now.

If you could help me find a job, I would be more than happy to pay you when I received my first pay check. What do you think?


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

beherethen said:


> I think if you spent some time on those links you might find a job. It's Indiana not the Sudan. But let's say your premise that there are no jobs in your area is correct. I'd like to direct you to something Buckminster Fuller said about people
> 
> *We are not trees rooted to the ground. If there is no work in your area move!*
> 
> I'm paraphrasing as I can't find the correct quote, but this is pretty much what he said. Should upon rigorous self examination you find that you do have roots, then you may be a tree and not a person in which case the need for a job is academic. :icon_smile:


I concur with the moving quote. But for the time being I'm a happily unemployed man :icon_cheers:. I am planning to move after I get done with school though.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

beherethen said:


> Take any job-even fast food and keep looking. There is *something about having a job that makes you more attractive to other employers*, much like being in a relationship, somehow makes you attractive to others.


How can you find or look for a job or new opportunies if you are busy working 8-5pm everyday, including weekends?


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

lovemeparis said:


> How can you find or look for a job or new opportunities if you are busy working 8-5pm everyday, including weekends?


Applying online would help, I guess. Of course, since you're in So. Cal. you can always go into showbiz :icon_smile_wink:.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

VictorRomeo said:


> That actually made me laugh out loud.....!


They don't earn enough pay.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Working on my CV and cover letter...*



ajo said:


> Second your CV is it up to date? Do you have current referees? Best of luck with it.


I've just updated my CV and cover letter late last night and sent one in online.

About references, what do you mean exactly?


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

lovemeparis said:


> How can you find or look for a job or new opportunies if you are busy working 8-5pm everyday, including weekends?


Only look like your working when someone passes by-otherwise spend your time on yourself. Make phone calls-write cover letters-learn to use the spell check (it's spelled opportunities ) That's what most people do anyway.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Proof reading...*



beherethen said:


> Make phone calls-write cover letters-*learn to use the spell check* (it's spelled opportunities )


I don't usually use spell check when I post on forums.

Nevertheless, anyone volunteers to proof read my CV and cover letter?

I need someone with strong grammar and effective writing skills:icon_smile_big:


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

VictorRomeo said:


> That actually made me laugh out loud.....!





Howard said:


> have you thought about being a cashier?


They make $6/hr. How about working as a policewoman?! That would be fun.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

camorristi said:


> They make $6/hr. How about working as a policewoman?! That would be fun.


That's ok,I guess.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

lovemeparis said:


> I've just updated my CV and cover letter late last night and sent one in online.
> 
> About references, what do you mean exactly?


people besides your parents and friends that can tell a little bit about you.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Can someone actually create new jobs?*



camorristi said:


> Very motivating, but there's no jobs in the first place. *Someone needs to create new jobs*.


If so, I am urgently looking for a new role in International and Public Relations, Media and Communication - if you (or anyone you know) might be able to help, please put them in touch.

Again, your help and support are truly appreciated.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

lovemeparis said:


> If so, I am urgently looking for a new role in International and Public Relations, Media and Communication - if you (or anyone you know) might be able to help, please put them in touch.
> 
> Again, your help and support are truly appreciated.


I think Andy's currently working on something on TV, you can ask him.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Andy, you are a lucky man!*



Andy said:


> I tried working once and did not care for it!


Can you show me your secret of not working but still a wealthy man?

Are you in show business?


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

The job market here is very bad now, but it is still possible to find work. 

Three very important aspects in job search are to optimize your presentation for each contact, to always follow up on every contact, and to differentiate yourself from the other candidates in a positive way. 

Letters of reference are like gold -- they can make the difference in the selection process. Always ask for them when you leave a job.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Great advice!*



Orsini said:


> Three very important aspects in job search are to optimize your presentation for each contact, to always follow up on every contact, and to differentiate yourself from the other candidates in a positive way.
> 
> *Letters of reference are like gold -- they can make the difference in the selection process.* Always ask for them when you leave a job.


But first, how to get an interview is the *real challenge*.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

lovemeparis said:


> But first, how to get an interview is the *real challenge*.


All of this stuff leads up to the interview. [PM tomorrow]

And those letters do make a difference -- anyone can do everything by the book. But not everyone knows people who will voluntarily write a letter telling what a good team member you are.

Guard the originals jealously. [dramatic music]


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

lovemeparis said:


> But first, how to get an interview is the *real challenge*.


That's right,get your letters of references ready,be prepared to ask questions,always stay cool and calm and don't look nervous.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Getting an interview*



Orsini said:


> *All of this stuff leads up to the interview*. [PM tomorrow]
> *And those letters do make a difference* -- anyone can do everything by the book. But not everyone knows people who will voluntarily write a letter telling what a good team member you are.
> 
> Guard the originals jealously. [dramatic music]


I have some of these original and email letters, but how can I get them to the people who are in charge of hiring because most companies only accept applications, resumes and cover letters submitted online.

Do you need to know a connection?


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

lovemeparis said:


> I have some of these original and email letters, but how can I get them to the people who are in charge of hiring because most companies only accept applications, resumes and cover letters submitted online.
> 
> Do you need to know a connection?


A lot of those websites give you the option of uploading your resume' or cover letter. By the way, have you considered going back to school and getting a bachelor's degree or something? I'm just being realistic, if you want a career and not just a job that pays $200 a week, you have to have some sort of degree.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Would you want a part time or full time job?


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

I cannot make this new editor work! 

If you have any questions PM me.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Paris,Would you like to work in a loud or quiet environment?


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

camorristi said:


> I'm just being realistic, if you want a career and not just a job that pays $200 a week, you have to have some sort of degree.


This isn't necessarily a true statement. A degree can help, but it's not a requirement, and based on recent studies the actual difference in pay for having a degree vice equivalent years of experience is *not as extreme* as it used to be.

When I got out of the USMC, I didn't have a degree, and earned a very good salary.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*What is new editor?*



Orsini said:


> I cannot make this new editor work!
> 
> If you have any questions PM me.


OK, I'm currently submitting my resumes online now.

Hopefully, someone will call me for an interview.:icon_saint7kg:


----------



## LanceW (Jun 2, 2009)

My experience submitting online resumes has been weak. I have the best luck with recruiters who can push your resume before clients and follow up as necessary without seeming pushy.

With that said, after my current 4 month gig ends next week I will hopefully be moving to an adjacent state for another 4 months of work. 

I wish you the best of luck in your search.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

lovemeparis said:


> OK, I'm currently submitting my resumes online now.
> 
> Hopefully, someone will call me for an interview.:icon_saint7kg:


Good Luck.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Recruiters*



LanceW said:


> My experience submitting online resumes has been weak. I have the best luck with recruiters who can push your resume before clients and follow up as necessary without seeming pushy.
> 
> With that said, after my current 4 month gig ends next week I will hopefully be moving to an adjacent state for another 4 months of work.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck in your search.


Thank you and I'm happy that you have found a new job. :thumbs-up:

Can you recommend some recruiters in So California?


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Degree vs. Experience*



Apatheticviews said:


> This isn't necessarily a true statement. A degree can help, but it's not a requirement, and based on recent studies the actual difference in pay for having a degree vice equivalent years of experience is *not as extreme* as it used to be.
> 
> When I got out of the USMC, I didn't have a degree, and earned a very good salary.


I agree--with a degree but no experience is like working with a textbook.

And I don't work well with textbooks. :icon_headagainstwal

Should I attend job fairs?


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

lovemeparis said:


> I agree--with a degree but no experience is like working with a textbook.
> 
> And I don't work well with textbooks. :icon_headagainstwal
> 
> Should I attend job fairs?


You can attend job fairs if you want to, just be prepared to sell or market yourself. Usually job fairs are for professional jobs, so have a tailored cover letters and resumes for each job you apply for. A one size fits all resume does not work usually.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

lovemeparis said:


> I agree--with a degree but no experience is like working with a textbook.
> 
> And I don't work well with textbooks. :icon_headagainstwal
> 
> Should I attend job fairs?


Job Fairs are also like interviews,always be prepared at all times.


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

There are people in prison that manage to get drugs, alcohol and weapons.These people are confined by big walls with barbed wire and guys with rifles on the top of the walls. They live in locked cells and are constantly monitored. Yet somehow they get this stuff and the reason they get it is they are committed to getting it. They may be the scum of the earth, but one has to admire their commitment. In face of all the obstacles, they find a way of getting high or getting a weapon. 
If you have half the commitment to getting a job as our prisoners have of getting high, you'll be working by Monday. If on rigorous self examination, you discover you really don't want a job, then go on welfare or find some wealthy person you can convince to support you or whatever.
Good luck in whatever you choose to do.:icon_smile:


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Life without working or purpose*



beherethen said:


> If on rigorous self examination, you discover you really don't want a job, then *go on welfare or find some wealthy person you can convince to support you or whatever*.
> Good luck in whatever you choose to do.:icon_smile:


What a boring life...

But if I cannot find a job to pay my rent, buy food to feed my son... then probably I would have no choice!

Do you think?


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

lovemeparis said:


> What a boring life...
> 
> But if I cannot find a job to pay my rent, buy food to feed my son... then probably I would have no choice!
> 
> Do you think?


Well, as an old fashioned person, I think women should be supported by men. I believe a woman should not work because she has to, but because she has a choice. If I was in your position I would blame the feminists for your situation :icon_smile_wink:. Have you ever thought about moving to rich Arab countries where you get paid a lot of money just for being a white American like Kuwait or the UAE?


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

lovemeparis said:


> I've just updated my CV and cover letter late last night and sent one in online.
> 
> About references, what do you mean exactly?


Most employers and particular Government will want to talk with at least two past supervisors. They will ask either a) to confirm claims made in your application or b) a performance appraisal of your abilities while working for them.

Then some may require character references which would be people who would attest to your honesty, reliability ect.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

lovemeparis said:


> What a boring life...
> 
> But if I cannot find a job to pay my rent, buy food to feed my son... then probably I would have no choice!
> 
> Do you think?


You can also go on SSI or SSD if you have a disability. You'd have to go to your local office for it.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*In the Desert...*



camorristi said:


> If I was in your position I would blame the feminists for your situation :icon_smile_wink:. Have you ever thought about *moving to rich Arab countries where you get paid a lot of money just for being a white American like Kuwait or the UAE*?


nah... I'm not white American, sorry.

How hot is it over there?


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*SSI or SSD*



Howard said:


> You can also go on SSI or SSD if you have a disability. You'd have to go to your local office for it.


What made you think that I have a disability?

I have been to one interview so far... but I don't think they were for real jobs.

I will attend a job fair on Wednesday, hopefully something will come up.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

lovemeparis said:


> *What made you think that I have a disability?*
> 
> I have been to one interview so far... but I don't think they were for real jobs.
> 
> I will attend a job fair on Wednesday, hopefully something will come up.


LOL Howard: the same thing that made me think you were a nurse or a teacher :icon_smile_big:! (joking)

lovemeparis: You know my dad said I'll have to get a job next year after I graduate..how more "middle class" could things get :icon_smile_big:

What are you wearing to the job fair by the way? Those are terrible on campus, most students will be wearing heavily fused black suits with black rubber sneakers. Make sure you look good, interviewers in most industries judge people by looks first.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

lovemeparis said:


> What made you think that I have a disability?
> 
> I have been to one interview so far... but I don't think they were for real jobs.
> 
> I will attend a job fair on Wednesday, hopefully something will come up.


Sorry Paris I didn't know but good luck anyway.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Mirror mirror on the wall...*



camorristi said:


> What are you wearing to the job fair by the way? Make sure you look good, interviewers in most industries judge people by looks first.


I'm looking for a new role in International and Public Relations, Digital Media and Communications.

Is there anyone who has the power to create this dream:biggrin2: job for me?


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

lovemeparis said:


> I'm looking for a new role in International and Public Relations, Digital Media and Communications.
> 
> Is there anyone who has the power to create this dream:biggrin2: job for me?


This man:


----------



## chamjoe (Oct 26, 2009)

lovemeparis said:


> If anyone knows of any opportunities or openings, please let me know.
> 
> Your help and support are truly appreciated. :icon_hailthee:


best of luck. I have been in your shoes and it can be challenging. opportunities will present themselves when you least expect it.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

lovemeparis said:


> I'm looking for a new role in International and Public Relations, Digital Media and Communications.
> 
> Is there anyone who has the power to create this dream:biggrin2: job for me?





camorristi said:


> This man:


This would be true, only if her dream job was to live out the rest of her life on the government dole! Socialism is not the answer. 

PS: I really am hoping, LMP, that your job search works out well for you! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

lovemeparis said:


> I'm looking for a new role in International and Public Relations, Digital Media and Communications.
> 
> Is there anyone who has the power to create this dream:biggrin2: job for me?


Good Luck.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*I need your help!*

OK, I'm exhausted in my job search--please help!

Refining my search: I'm desperately looking for a new role in International and Public Relations, Digital Media and Communications--would be thrilled if I could work in the Entertainment/Film/Movies industry.

Does anyone have any contacts? :icon_study:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

lovemeparis said:


> OK, I'm exhausted in my job search--please help!
> 
> Refining my search: I'm desperately looking for a new role in International and Public Relations, Digital Media and Communications--would be thrilled if I could work in the Entertainment/Film/Movies industry.
> 
> Does anyone have any contacts? :icon_study:


Have you thought of working behind the scenes?


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Get the best!*



Howard said:


> Have you thought of working behind the scenes?


Yes, give me a role with good pay and benefits...

And, I will bring out the best of it.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Have you considered ? I know both male and female models and they make good money, and if you do catalog you make very good money. You don't have to be a size 0 to be a model, they have all kinds of shoots, like editorials, commercials etc...give it a try, I don't think it should be difficult in CA.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

lovemeparis said:


> Yes, give me a role with good pay and benefits...
> 
> And, I will bring out the best of it.


What would your salary like to be?


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Modeling... You must be kidding me!*



camorristi said:


> Have you considered ? I know both male and female models and they make good money, and if you do catalog you make very good money.


First, I'm too short to be a model.

Second, I'm not too thin.

Third, I don't look too good in photos.

Fourth, I'm too old.

The list could go on...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Have you tried doing commercials?


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*I'm not looking to be rich*



Howard said:


> What would your salary like to be?


I'm hoping to make at least 5K/month...

I just want to make enough so that we can live comfortably and put my son thru college. And whatever we still have left, I can help others.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

lovemeparis said:


> I'm hoping to make at least 5K/month...
> 
> I just want to make enough so that we can live comfortably and put my son thru college. And whatever we still have left, I can help others.


5K a month? Hmm.. Do you have any favorite activities you enjoy?


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

Howard said:


> 5K a month? Hmm.. Do you have any favorite activities you enjoy?


Is this a wonderfully subtle way of suggesting that she become a....... "call girl"? :icon_scratch:


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I need a job too. My specialty is public relations, but I'm flexible. I have executive experience running a public sector department. If you're hiring, private message me.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

hockeyinsider said:


> I need a job too. My specialty is public relations, but I'm flexible. I have executive experience running a public sector department. If you're hiring, private message me.


Haven't you heard! the only job you can get is hooking.(Look at the post above yours) So start looking pretty. (just kidding)


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

PatentLawyerNYC said:


> Is this a wonderfully subtle way of suggesting that she become a....... "call girl"? :icon_scratch:


What's so wrong about being a call girl? Pay is great, and the only drawback is doing stuff that makes you feel dirty later....So, it would be the equivalent of becoming a Lawyer.:icon_smile_wink:

(Just kidding.....please don't hate me)


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

hockeyinsider said:


> I need a job too. My specialty is public relations, but I'm flexible. I have executive experience running a public sector department. If you're hiring, private message me.


*Serious answer:* here are a few searches I found in your area

https://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=public+relations&l=Detroit,+MI&rbl=Detroit,+MI&jlid=5c582d76ba459e21


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

PatentLawyerNYC said:


> Is this a wonderfully subtle way of suggesting that she become a....... "call girl"? :icon_scratch:


No I'm just saying does she have any activities that could relate to what she wants to do as a profession?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ZachGranstrom said:


> What's so wrong about being a call girl? Pay is great, and the only drawback is doing stuff that makes you feel dirty later....So, it would be the equivalent of becoming a Lawyer.:icon_smile_wink:
> 
> (Just kidding.....please don't hate me)


How would you know Zach have you met one before?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> How would you know Zach have you met one before?


LOL. Who in our midst has not met a lawyer? Quoting from the Good Book, "Let he who is without sin, cast the first stone!"  Now back to the original topic of this thread!


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

ZachGranstrom said:


> What's so wrong about being a call girl? Pay is great, and the only drawback is doing stuff that makes you feel dirty later....So, it would be the equivalent of becoming a Lawyer.:icon_smile_wink:
> 
> (Just kidding.....please don't hate me)


Oh please, that's practically a compliment.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

Howard said:


> No I'm just saying does she have any activities that could relate to what she wants to do as a profession?


Oh. Right. :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Howard said:


> How would you know Zach have you met one before?





eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Who in our midst has not met a lawyer? Quoting from the Good Book, "Let he who is without sin, cast the first stone!"  Now back to the original topic of this thread!


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

PatentLawyerNYC said:


> Oh please, that's practically a compliment.


Phew! I was debating yesterday whether or not to delete this post,but you took it well. (I admit that sometimes my stupid jokes offend people.....often)


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

What exactly does this US term "call girl" mean? Is it closer to "escort" or "prostitute"?


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> What exactly does this US term "call girl" mean? Is it closer to "escort" or "prostitute"?


Now, I don't want to come off as expert on this topic, but here is my perspective. :icon_saint7kg:

I think it is closer to an "escort," who is highly paid and would normally meet you in a hotel. A "prostitute," to me, is poorly paid and would normally meet you under a bridge. Of course, there is not necessarly bright line to be drawn here; this might merit its own thread. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

PatentLawyerNYC said:


> Now, I don't want to come off as expert on this topic, but here is my perspective. :icon_saint7kg:
> 
> I think it is closer to an "escort," who is highly paid and would normally meet you in a hotel. A "prostitute," to me, is poorly paid and would normally meet you under a bridge. Of course, there is not necessarly bright line to be drawn here; this might merit its own thread. :icon_smile_big:


Question: Were you a pimp at sometime?
Because you do seem to know more than an average person.( I'm thinking you pimp name was something like "Big Daddy Patent" or,"Big Pimp Law"):biggrin2:


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

ZachGranstrom said:


> Question: Were you a pimp at sometime?
> Because you do seem to know more than an average person.( I'm thinking you pimp name was something like "Big Daddy Patent" or,"Big Pimp Law"):biggrin2:


Never a pimp, but I do get paid to make opposing counsel my b!tch.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

PatentLawyerNYC said:


> Never a pimp, but I do get paid to make opposing counsel my b!tch.




Thanks for the laugh, Big Daddy Patent.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Who is without sin?*



eagle2250 said:


> "Let he who is without sin, cast the first stone!"


I'm still waiting...

Now back to the original topic of this thread!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

PatentLawyerNYC said:


> Oh. Right. :icon_saint7kg:


Now,let's get back to the subject at hand.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Where I am so far?*

I have been submitting my applications and resumes online... still no response.

I try to attend as many job fairs as I can, but they charge so much for parking fees, geez...:icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

lovemeparis said:


> I have been submitting my applications and resumes online... still no response.
> 
> I try to attend as many job fairs as I can, but they charge so much for parking fees, geez...:icon_headagainstwal


It might take a while but keep on trying Paris,that's all you can do,It does get frustrating.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Unlike some, I am not hopeful that a cold call from an Internet search is going to result in a real job opportunity, on a very consistent basis. However, I do firmly believe in the power of (personal) networking. LMP, have you made a list of your friends and associates and cross reference those results with your vocational experience/interests? Matches or close matches could provide promising leads, worthy of further exploration. During your previous employment, are there those for whom you have gone the extra mile, performing service beyond what your job required? If so, don't be shy about calling in those favors! I seem to recall you mentioned a book you had previously written. Are you still interested in or actively writing, with an intent to sell? Do you still maintain contact with your editor on the previous book? The personal touch is what will lead you to success. Even when simply sending out a resume, if at all possible hand deliver it to the person (eyes) for whom it is intended.

These comments are not intended to under state the difficulty that is attendent to job searches in todays market but rather, as encouragement to keep on trucking! Good luck if your efforts!


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*I'm still looking... and working hard at it.*



eagle2250 said:


> These comments are not intended to under state the difficulty that is attendent to job searches in todays market but rather, as encouragement to keep on trucking! Good luck if your efforts!


Eagle,

I'm still looking... it's tough to find the right role that I really will be thrilled and something that would fit my interests, passions, goals, income requirements, etc.

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

lovemeparis said:


> Eagle,
> 
> I'm still looking... it's tough to find the right role that I really will be thrilled and something that would fit my interests, passions, goals, income requirements, etc.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed.


Good Luck Paris.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Please help to spread the words...*

Thank you, Howard.

I'm now in the business of insuring and protecting you... the people.
I'm currently working at Insphere Insurance Solutions in Costa Mesa, California, as a Licensed Life & Health Agent. Please feel free to call me anytime at 714-421-8567 or email me at [email protected].

**I appreciate your referral of a friend, family members and/or business associates that you know who can benefit from my professional and friendly service.**


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

lovemeparis said:


> Thank you, Howard.
> 
> I'm now in the business of insuring and protecting you... the people.
> I'm currently working at Insphere Insurance Solutions in Costa Mesa, California, as a Licensed Life & Health Agent. Please feel free to call me anytime at 714-421-8567 or email me at [email protected].
> ...


That's wonderful.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Your help, support and referrals are always appreciated.*

"The man who dies 
without adequate life 
insurance should
have to come back
and see the mess
he has created."
~ Will Rogers ~
(1879-1935, American Humorist, Actor)

If you and your family, or you know someone who don't have life insurance yet, email me at [email protected].


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

Also, don't forget to ask me about AARP Medicare Health Plans from UnitedHealthCAre.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I almost had a job last week... narrowly avoided it.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

drlivingston said:


> I almost had a job last week... narrowly avoided it.


What did you apply for?


----------

